# Taurus Mod 96.....22LR ?



## Rmart30 (Aug 13, 2008)

I ordered a used Taurus model 96 (22LR w/6" barrel) yesterday. Ive got one of the new mod 94, and a cpl of the older 94's which I prefer over the newer models. Saw the Model 96 w/6" barrel and had to get it. 

Ive done a search and cant come up with anything on the model 96. Anyone here had any experience with them?


----------

